# Adding directories - ldconfig



## rahulsinner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

How do I add directories for ldconfig to scan? 

How are the libraries for BSD and Linux binaries managed? I installed realplayer for linux from the ports and when I try to start it, it throws an error:


```
/compat/linux/opt/real/RealPlayer/realplay.bin: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/local/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```

Apparently, its loading the incorrect library.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 29, 2009)

ldconfig(8) contains the answer:


```
-m      Instead of replacing the contents of the hints file with those
             found in the directories specified, ``merge'' in new entries.
             Directories recorded in the hints file by previous runs of
             ldconfig are also rescanned for new shared libraries.
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2009)

Is graphics/linux-gdk-pixbuf installed?


----------

